# Help identify droppings / wood



## bigpig (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello,

I have a wooden summer house in the yard - it's been left untended by the previous owner for 2+ years. There is a mound of what looks like wood chippings on the fireplace mantel (which is a wooden block). Either these fell from the wooden ceiling, or were burrowed out from the mantel block itself. See what you think :


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

No picture.
I'm sure it's termite infestation.


----------



## bigpig (Feb 27, 2017)

and


----------



## bigpig (Feb 27, 2017)

URLS for images :

https://goo.gl/photos/LiYnVdk7yQnYnBfL9

https://goo.gl/photos/mwsjiHd3th8uqh4j7


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

It's called Frass... from termites or carpenter ants... either way call in an exterminator for a full house inspection.. and soon..


----------

